# '52 Chevy Truck



## vipgraphx (Mar 22, 2012)

This truck is going to be super clean when its done.  They just got it out of paint and are starting to resemble everything. It has been color sanded and looked like a freaken mirror.....




52cropped2 by VIPGraphX, on Flickr

I had one just like this but I my father bought it from me and now I wish I had not sold it. HHmmm maybe I should buy it back


----------



## Joel_W (Mar 22, 2012)

I like it, and I just love the truck. What a shine.


----------

